# impossible to detect a HP touchscreen

## newin

Hello !

I have a gentoo 4.4.6 on a HP ENVY x360 with a AMD FX 9800P that I like a lot.

Everything work except 2 things:

The touchScreen and when I "return" my lid to put in tablet mode X11 don't catch it.

Usually I manage to fix this problem using things like xinput --list, lspci, lsusb, cat /var/log/Xorg.*, or even dmeg, but none of them give me any sign that my touchscreen exist like it never existed ! I thought it is broken but it works on windows...

It's a bit annoying because I would like to use this touchscreen for blender and krita and catch the "tablet mode" for when I read a pdf or watch a movie   :Sad: 

Here are the information that I think are relevent:

xinput --list:

```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                 id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1576

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 81aa

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1577

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 81aa

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo (rev c8)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Carrizo

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Kabini HDMI/DP Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157b

00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157c

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157c

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157b

00:08.0 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1578

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 81aa

00:09.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157d

00:09.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157a

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 81aa

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH USB XHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 49)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 49)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 4a)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH LPC Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1570

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1571

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1572

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1573

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1574

   Kernel driver in use: fam15h_power

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1575

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b56d Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0483:91d1 STMicroelectronics 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0438:7900 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

cat /var/log/Xorg.*

http://pastebin.com/raw/AMWhCALb

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/raw/pf7FWUAr

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="bindist -abi_x86_32 -introspection -pulseaudio -systemd -console-kit -qt4 qt5 sse sse2 alsa gif jpeg tiff png static-libs flac mad opengl openal vim-syntax"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="mutouch synaptics joystick wacom keyboard evdev hyperpen penmount mouse"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"
```

like you see there is no sign of any touchscreen, just my little touchpad I don't know what to do or what to test... I even tried to cat every devices in /dev/input and hope to see if any of those catch my touchscreen but nothing   :Sad:  ...

What should I test ? Where should I search ?

----------

## Buffoon

I'd use some live CD/DVD of a Linux distro known for good touchscreen support and see if it works, if it does - see how.

----------

## mounty1

It may not be supported by the standard kernel.  I have the problem with the 'pen' on a Toshiba laptop;  works fine with Ubuntu and CentOS but they patch their kernels and the changes haven't been passed upstream.  My suspicion is that they never will be as the hardware isn't current.  If you were familiar with kernel hacking I'm sure you could find and splice the patch, but it was too much work for me;  I just use Ubuntu on that machine.

----------

## ShadowOne333

Sorry for the bump, but I was having the exact same issue.

The HP Envy x360 with Gentoo 4.4.26, and I cannot seem to find what is the device for the touchscreen.

I tried lspci, lsusb, xinput and so on, but I get pretty similar results to that of the OP, everything is listed but the touchscreen.

Is there any way to make the HP Envy x360 TouchScreen to work with Gentoo?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ShadowOne333,

This Arch thread suggests that you need hid-multitouch

----------

## ShadowOne333

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ShadowOne333,
> 
> This Arch thread suggests that you need hid-multitouch

 

I already tried that, I have HID-MULTITOUCH enabled in the kernel, as well as trying it out as module, but still nothing regarding the touchscreen.

----------

